# How to build tricepts FAST?



## Bearcat (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

I workout 6 days a week and I have 1 day where I work out my tricepts fully, and on 2 other days I do some tri excercises but don't go all out on them.

Thing is, my tricepts need more attention than any other part right now. What do you guys suggest I do to maximise tricepts muscle growth? Should I work them out as hard as I can every 2nd day maybe? Or will that not be enough time for them to rest/grow?

Any suggestions welcome! Thanks.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you tried working out less?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

get ur body fat down to a reasnobale level and u wil see ur tris


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Just a triceps day? Why?

Less can be more. Dont forget your triceps get worked when doing chest and shoulders (so your working them 3 - 4 times a week)

I would train them with chest or have just an arms day like some do

2 or 3 exersizes with 3 sets is enough for triceps IMO


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Bearcat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I workout 6 days a week and I have 1 day where I work out my tricepts fully, and on 2 other days I do some tri excercises but don't go all out on them.
> 
> ...


The second day after you've trained them they should be sore if you trained them intensely and should definitely not be trained again.Once every 5-7 days is ample.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Train them once per wk I prefer to do after shoulders, base your workout around close grip bench press and 2 other supplementary exercises e.g pushdowns, lying/overhead extensions, dips or maybe a tricep machine


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

how fast? fastest I know is synthol ;-)

I know I'm evil ;-) but its true.. just not for everybody!

well ok, apart from that.. In all seriousness, I think you workout your triceps FAR to much.. once a week or twice at most! after pecs or delt work, no need for a triceps day.. way overkill.. small muscle group you know!


----------



## Bearcat (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok thanks guys.

I never said I have "just" a triceps day! I said I have 1 day where I focus on them (along with other stuff). But basically it sounds like I am on the right track. I will try to limit my tris workouts to 2 per week max and make sure its high intensity when I do work them out.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tricepts lol, as said earlier close grip bench, or skull crushers or even good old fashioned dips/weighted dips. U only need to train 3-4 days a week, why people do any more than this is beyond me, unless your extremely advanced but i doubt most if anyone is on here.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Bearcat said:


> Ok thanks guys.
> 
> I never said I have "just" a triceps day! I said I have 1 day where I focus on them (along with other stuff). But basically it sounds like I am on the right track. I will try to limit my tris workouts to 2 per week max and make sure its high intensity when I do work them out.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Once a week should do it.

From what you've said here and in other threads your overtraining is stopping you seeing any results. When you learn to train less with fresh muscles you'll see gains I'd expect as long as your diet is good and you're getting enough rest.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Try searching fro the thread that recomends NO direct arm work for bigger arms. That may well open your eyes to something different. Remember you grow when you rest and your need to fuel the growth with plenty of food, workouts alone do not build muscles.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Troll?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

up the weight


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Try this for a few weeks......once a week is all thats needed......keep it stricked and intence.....worked for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Heavy CG bench, And i mean heavy


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Heavy CG bench, And i mean heavy


mike subscribes to mike mentzer "heavy duty" principles! ;-)


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> mike subscribes to mike mentzer "heavy duty" principles! ;-)


Wouldnt isolation exercises be better?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Rekless said:


> Wouldnt isolation exercises be better?


Not in my experience.

Get a big bench and CG and your tris will explode.

Im not saying dont do any thoguh


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Agree about the heavy CG bench and also add in a couple of other exercises. 9 sets per week would be plenty ime.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm with the heavy CG bench brigade (plus a couple of isolation exercises), though IMO even once a week on top of all the work they get as a secondary muscle is too much. Do mine once every couple of weeks or so and very happy with development.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

JM press for assistance.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

If you do heave CGBP, are people doing thse of push day?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Rekless said:


> If you do heave CGBP, are people doing thse of push day?


Whats your routine? push/pull/legs?

If so, yes, push day, id do something like

Bench

CG

Shoulder DB seated press

JM press


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

train mine once every 4 days, only last set of 3 is to absolute failure (first to sets are warm ups and are "to optimise the firing of the neuropathways" (quoted from BigA's article on gaining mass).

And do about 3 exercises (so really, only 3 working sets)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

train them once a week with basic compound movements like skull crushers, CGB, Reverse bench press and Dips, my triceps became one of my best bodyparts when i trained them less......in my opinion your issue is overtraining....


----------



## Bearcat (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks very much guys. I will try to do less and make sure I rest/ grow more. I think you all are correct, I overtrain.

And sorry about the spelling mistake earlier... never spelt triceps before and English isnt my 1st language lol... sorry.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

far two much work your over training them dont forget you hit them when you do chest and shoulders


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dips do it for me, keep body straight n elbows in as much as you can.


----------

